# Working Sucks



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Does anyone else hate work? I just feel like it sucks too much time out of the day and out of life in general. I'm in the process of deciding what I want to do with the rest of my life, and I'm really confused. Where I sit now, finance degree and MBA I will be sitting in an office the rest of my life and it sounds really depressing. I need a job that I enjoy and can be flexible and free. But I also need money for security. So where does this leave me?

So here it is, what do you all do and do you like your job? And what would be a good job in your guys eyes?


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

So basically either I'm the only one here that works, or you all don't think work sucks, or it's overall just too depressing for anyone to comment on and no one wants to think about it.

Although technically I don't work right now, I will be starting back in July.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

im not working at the moment,but i am very busy combining my private jobs with my own jobs to do.....
anyone who knows me will tell you how much of a hard worker i am (as long as its work i can get stuck into)
i started cutting the grass and digging the garden and doing all the maintenence on my parents house and over the past couple of years i have built up regular clients and hopefully in the future i will take on garden maintenece for a living,in the meentime im just doing the odd jobs and making some cash selling on ebay......
my last job was security work and my job before that was a purchaser for a large photographic company and my job meant that 99% of the day i was sat in a dingy office on my own putting data into a pc and talking to clients on the phone,it was fuckin hell on earth,i hated every second but this was actually promotion and it was well paid but i wished i was back working in the dark room loading on spools of 4 inch gloss paper reading for processing ............. why does more money and so called promotion always = no fun and total boredom..............
but having little or no money is a bitch


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I despise having to work for a living. But of course, we must.

The only thing I would enjoy doing for a living is a full-time author.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes more money often equals boring work. Unless you get lucky, which most of us rarely do. Or are born into a rich family where you actually have the means to do the work you really want to (ie. filmaking, writing, painting, you know, all the fun stuff) Life sucks.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Yep...work is a four-letter word!!!!

Me and my husband both have high-paying jobs at the moment my job satisfaction level is nil (hence the reason I keep posting in this forum when I should be preparing samples...so sack me!!!).

I work 12 hour shifts, 7 days straight then 7 nights straight, plus it takes 45 minutes wach way to get to work, which equates to an extra 10.5 hours a week in travel alone. The only plus is I get an entire week off but am too drained to really enjoy it. Plus the pregnancy has been making me ultra tired and nauseous to boot.

OMG...I just worked out that's 94.5 hours in one week that I am spending at work!!!!!

Have to get out of this environment as it's really beginning to take it's toll...the money just is not worth it if you hate the work and the lifestyle.

But hey...who's complaining!!!!  A big BooHoo for me!!!


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Interesting. I had a coworker who's son worked shifts like that and it sounds not too bad. But I can imagine it would take a toll on you if you're pregnant! When are you due?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Epiphany said:


> Yep...work is a four-letter word!!!!
> 
> Me and my husband both have high-paying jobs at the moment my job satisfaction level is nil (hence the reason I keep posting in this forum when I should be preparing samples...so sack me!!!).
> 
> ...


My God, Kudos to you. I don't know how the Hell you do it, and pregnant! I had a career in entertainment. TV/Film production. I've worked a million jobs since then. And now am a mental health volunteer.

I WANT my career. I WANT to do what I wanted to do my whole life, what I have my degrees in and I can't. And I tried. I honest to God tried.

For me, being ill since childhood has really taken its toll. I was fighting when I was in 2nd grade.

I am burnt out.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> Interesting. I had a coworker who's son worked shifts like that and it sounds not too bad. But I can imagine it would take a toll on you if you're pregnant! When are you due?


The money is fantastic and the shifts would be good if you enjoy your job, aren't depressed with anxiety issues and pregnant. 

I am due first week of December. My boss has been very supportive and is trying to get me a transfer to a residential job instead of flying in and out all the time. Also the roster is much more manageable... 2 days, 2 nights, 4 days off. The money drops a fair bit though, but I will fall off the edge if I don't get out of here soon. Having a hard time dragging myself through the shifts now, but I fly out in the morning for my weeks break so have time to pull myself together before flying back up to play the game all over again.

Dreamer...it must be difficult to know what you want to do, to have a chosen career and not be able to do it. I have always just floated through life...bobbing along on the tide just waiting to see where life takes me. Never had any real idea exactly what I want to do with my life.

Take care of yourself...


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

Since this s*it I've tried to work once, a few weeks ago as a house cleaner and got fired after one week for being too slow and stuff. So I guess I'm incapable of working. I live on my father's money so I can't do much anything, but the positive thing is that I'm too depressed to want to do anything. Except track high buildings in the near area (i.e to end my life, not because I'm obsessed with skycrapers).


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Enngirl pretty much summed up my feelings exactly. I hate work. I think it's so dumb. My job is so boring. I work as a recruiter for a defense contractor. It's boring. My boss tells me I do a good job, but I don't give much effort honestly. Just enough to show that I am doing stuff and am being somewhat productive. Here lately I haven't cared much about work. My undergrad degree is in Human Resource Management, and alot of young folks like myself go into recruiting after graduating with an HR degree. It's like alot of young folks going into sales. I basically sell our company to candidates. I hate being on the phone most times and I hate looking at boring resumes on the internet. I am three classes away from my Masters degree in Human Resource Management. But I stopped, because I don't know if it is what I want to do. I have no idea what I want to do with my life and I think that is one of my main causes of my DP and anxiety. I feel like my future is so dark because I have no plan for myself.

I hate the corporate world most of the time because I think it is all politics. Plus it is pretty sad and depressing to be sitting in an office all day for 8 hours. But, with my DP I don't know what I want to do. I think cutting grass for a living would be great. But it doesn't pay much at all.

Kelson


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Kelson,

Maybe you should finish your HR degree and look around for an HR job in entertainment. You could look on the internet, or maybe even local like radio stations or TV stations. I know you like music and all so that's why I mention this.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

enngirl5 said:


> Kelson,
> 
> Maybe you should finish your HR degree and look around for an HR job in entertainment. You could look on the internet, or maybe even local like radio stations or TV stations. I know you like music and all so that's why I mention this.


I would, if my DP/anxiety/fear automatic thougts/feelings weren't so bad. I know people tell us to not let the DP hold you back and go after everything. I don't always agree with that. Because I know right now I miss some days here and there because of the DP or being too drained or feeling really detached and I have an understanding boss right now. I plan on trying to stay here another year and a half or so and then evaluating my options then. It's all just so hard with DP!


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I know it's hard. I'm very slowly learning to just bite the bullet and go after things I want. The fear is so hard and crippling, but the more you get involved with things, and go on with you're life the easier it gets.


----------

